# Bewegte Kamera erzeugt Doppelbild



## lukelukeluke (10. März 2011)

Hallo,
Ich habe eine Analog-Camera mit einem USB Video Grabber an meinen PC angeschlossen. diese Camera möchte ich mit einem Servo bewegen (Rundumbewegung) und die einzelnen Frames danach verwenden, um mit einer Mosaik-Software zu einem grossen Bild zusammenzufügen. Leider habe ich das Problem, dass auf jedem Frame alles doppelt sichtbar ist (siehe Anhang). Konnte bisher diesen Effekt nicht nachvollziehen. Ist dies weil die Kamera 2 Belichtungen pro Frame macht? Sollte die Framerate erhöht werden oder eine Kamera mit weniger Belichtungen pro Sekunde genommen werden? Ich brauche eigentlich nicht viele Frames/s, da ich nicht live streame, aber dafür einige qualitativ gute... Hat wer ne Idee? Danke!


----------



## chmee (18. März 2011)

Der "Fehler" wird wohl in der Umrechnung von Halbbild zu Vollbild auftauchen. Fehler ist eigentlich der falsche Begriff. Der USB-Grabber versucht, die zeilenweisen Kammartefakte des Halbbildes auszubügeln, das Ergebnis sind bei einigen Algorithmen eben solche Doppelbilder. Abgesehen davon:

*(1)* Eine Analogkamera bzw. der analoge Anschluß (RCA/FBAS?) hat eine Auflösung, die mit 352x288pix ausreichend abgedeckt ist. Besser kann es mit dem SVideo-Anschluß werden - wenn die Kamera überhaupt bessere Bilder ausspucken kann.
*(2)* Auch ein USB-Grabber ist in der Regel an Datenraten gebunden, somit auch an maximale Auflösungen. Im besten Fall kann der Grabber Mpeg2 für DVD rauswerfen, in der Regel liegt es eher bei Mpeg1-VCD, was der Auflösung aus (1) entspricht.

Mit Sicherheit bessere Ergebnisse wirst Du mit einer digitalen Kamera (mit DV-Kassetten bzw. Firewireanschluß) bekommen. Da die Daten digital vorliegen, wird das Entfernen der Kammartefakte erst im Rechner geschehen - wo Du dann eingreifen kannst und den richtigen Algorithmus wählst. Es gibt genug bessere Möglichkeiten, die analoge Kamera/USB-Grabber-Sache ist 'leider' eine der schlechtesten. *Vielleicht gibt es aber in Deiner Software zum USB-Grabber eine Möglichkeit, den Deinterlacing-Algorithmus auszuwählen..*

mfg chmee


----------

